# Any tips for a newbie?



## shakethedust (7 mo ago)

Hi! I have 2 bonded pigeons I’m planning to move outside soon now that the weather is warm. We have a very large and secure run space, but just need to figure out where they will sleep. I have a spot planned to build on an existing structure and I’m handy with construction, just trying to figure out the design. I know people have posted nestbox plans here, but curious if anyone has designs they particularly love or any tips and tricks that you find valuable (ex. poop tray). Thank you!


----------

